# Bitter tasting peppers?



## jteer

The only time I tried doing anything with fresh jalapeno peppers, the peppers were REALLY bitter! Did I just get some bad peppers or what? I normally eat them on everything (canned or jarred ones from the store) & love them & have never experienced that bitter taste!

Any idea what happened? I would love to try these ABT's but am worried about that bitter taste!


----------



## fire it up

If the peppers taste bitter without doing aything to them I would guess that it was either from chemicals they applied when they were growing or possibly the soil they were grown with wasn't the best for hot peppers.
Certain vegetables will take on a very bitter taste if not grown properly like celery, if you don't give it the right water and use tap water on them certain chemicals will absorb into the plant but will not be able to exit the plant, I believe salty soils will also have the same effect of celery which is why if you buy celery on occasion you will get some that are very bitter/tart.  
That would be my guess and I'm not sure what you could do to get rid of that flavor.


----------



## mballi3011

I cann't say that I have had any sour japs but I'm not an expert just the cook.


----------



## jteer

Guess I just need to try some more & see what happens!


----------



## alx

Crap shoot in the stores......Like jim mentioned it all depends on environment and peppers can be picked/grown/transported very poorely..

I grow my own and wait patiently for next years crop....Storebought cant compare in these parts...


----------



## richoso1

What he said.


----------



## meateater

It sounds like you just aren't use to the taste of fresh peppers. When they are canned they mellow the taste with onion and carrots, salt, vinegar.......Another example would be raw sturgeon eggs vs. caviar. Same but different. Hope this helps.


----------

